# Test track building.



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so I am in the market for a test track, or should I say I was in the market until I saw the prices. Holy cow they are expensive! But then I saw this video and thought I might have the supplies already with the exception of the rollers.

Anyone ever tried this? Or something like it? I would add an operating track somewhere in the mix to test cars. 

Also can anyone advise what thickness the "wood" might be?

Here is the video I saw:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Chief, Rkenney made a test track that really looks simple to make. The biggest expense would be the “rollers”, if you decide to go that route. He also did another post on making your own rollers. To see how he made his test track, do a search for “STS-or you too can be an acronym”. Search exactly how it is typed, and you will see his test track. He will most likely answer any questions you might have. Hope this helps your quest. Good luck.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Check out “Roll your own Test Rollers”, to see how he made his own rollers!!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Also can anyone advise what thickness the "wood" might be?


looks like common 1x4 which are 3/4 x 3 3/4"

the thickness needs to be roughly the height the rollers raise the locomotive.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=150746&share_fid=63439&share_type=t

Found the thread.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't find the roller thread but the thread below has a post with the info on it.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=166130&share_fid=63439&share_type=t


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

are you looking got these?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

gregc said:


> are you looking got these?


Yes greg. I was looking at those.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a set of those rollers, but I was disappointed that only one center track connector was supplied. I have several sets of the JAK rollers, and they come with two center roller contact sections.

My "test track" consists of a 40" section of Atlas track and as many rollers as I need for what I'm working on.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you add a center rail to the roller?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

There shouldn’t be a reason why not. As long as it doesn’t make any electrical contact with the outside rails, which would cause a short circuit. Just make sure the insulated middle section has enough clearance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, you can build the whole set of rollers if you have the time. My point was that they were stingy with the pickups in their standard package.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure, you can build the whole set of rollers if you have the time. My point was that they were stingy with the pickups in their standard package.


I understand exactly what you mean. I elected to pick up the micromark rollers due to the baby and the time factor. I put together a setup today. Just need to solder some wires to connect the lower track to the upper track.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is the progress


----------

